# First commute on the Brompton... Fell off!



## CirrusDesAigles (22 Oct 2014)

So after having my hybrid/traditional vandalised at Victoria, I decided to get a Brompton for my London commute as I can use it at both ends of my train journey. Had a little spin round the block on it at home the other day but today was the first time I'd used it in the capital.

All going very well, even went quicker along the mall than on my Dawes Consulate but then when I was climbing from Trafalgar Square past the National Portrait Gallery I hit the deck in the middle of the road.

I can only think it was because I was standing to pedal, the back wheel hit a small dent in the road and folded up as my centre of gravity was over the front of the bike more when standing. Is this possible?

Anyway, all ok bar minor bumps but want to try and avoid being in the road every morning so is standing up when climbing a big no no?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2014)

Doesn't it have a hinge catch to stop it folding up when you bunny hop onto a kerb? 

(don't ask me how I know about this)


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (22 Oct 2014)

If it's a new Brompton it shouldn't fold unless you want it to - the latest models do indeed have a hinge catch.


----------



## CirrusDesAigles (22 Oct 2014)

It's not a new one sadly, a second one circa the late 90s, works fine but may be a death trap! 

Can you get a hinge catch fitted?


----------



## benb (22 Oct 2014)

My advice - don't stand up.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2014)

CirrusDesAigles said:


> It's not a new one sadly, a second one circa the late 90s, works fine but may be a death trap!
> 
> Can you get a hinge catch fitted?


My understanding is that you can retro-fit.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Oct 2014)

benb said:


> My advice - don't stand up.


I think this is the way with Brommies, apparently they don't go well out of the saddle - or you need to be careful if you do....


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 Oct 2014)

CirrusDesAigles said:


> Can you get a hinge catch fitted?


Yes, you can - just call in at Brompton Junction and they'll be able to do it. It's definitely worth it - most of us who have owned Bromptons that predate the clip have learned the bunny-hop lesson the painful way. :-)


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Oct 2014)

I'm surprised they were ever sold without one... latent design defect!


----------



## CirrusDesAigles (22 Oct 2014)

Yes, I did think that, if you got hit by a car from behind, even at low speed, it'd be probably be an A&E visit at best.

Otherwise, I love it. 

Brompton Junction is very near my work so I can pop down, any idea how much it costs to fit a hinge catch?


----------



## fimm (22 Oct 2014)

My Brompton doesn't have a hinge catch. I stand up on the pedals all the time without issue. I do weigh less than 60kg though (this may not be relevant, but it might be). When I was hit at low speed from behind, I _think _that the folding up of the rear wheel absorbed some of the impact. I was stationary with a foot on the floor at the time, however, and I accept that it could/would be different if you were moving.

I've never tried to bunny-hop any of my bikes...


----------



## CirrusDesAigles (22 Oct 2014)

Interesting, I'm only 70kg. I was standing up like I'd stand up on my hybrid or road bike and suspect I was too far forward. Do you try and actively try and keep your weight towards the rear of the bike when standing up?

Just don't want it to happen again, could be a car or bus right behind me next time!


----------



## Bokonon (22 Oct 2014)

I use one of these: http://spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b0s155p127 on my Brompton. Also makes picking up and carrying the thing a lot easier as it doesn't try to fold up under itself.

I used to find the riding dynamics of the Brompton very odd compared to a full size bike; it takes some getting used to. I tend not to get out of the saddle much, especially on the Brompton, but generally keeping your weight back is probably a good thing. Bizarrely I find the bike handles best with a reasonable load being carried in a front mounted bag.


----------



## fimm (22 Oct 2014)

Bokonon said:


> Bizarrely I find the bike handles best with a reasonable load being carried in a front mounted bag.


<penny drops>
This.
I nearly always have a front mounted bag on, and it makes a huge difference to the way the bike handles. I really don't think I conciously stand up on the pedals any differently on the B. than on my road bike.


----------



## CirrusDesAigles (22 Oct 2014)

Went down to the Covent Garden store and they fitted me a catch there and then without charging labour so hopefully won't come off in similar circumstances again! Chap also noticed my suspension had a very soft block so upgraded that for me too which should also help.

Thanks all.


----------



## srw (22 Oct 2014)

Crikey. I've always stood up on the pedals on my Brompton and have never ever had a problem, with or without front luggage. And I've always been a lot heavier than 60kg - or even 70kg. Big holes are a problem (my one solo off in recent years was going very slowly on a downhill on the Brompton when I failed to notice a large pothole), but they're a problem whether you're standing up or sitting down. And I've never had an anti-fold clip - and if I did I'd whip it off PDQ.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 Oct 2014)

I find honking on an S type a weird experience.


----------



## CopperBrompton (23 Oct 2014)

CirrusDesAigles said:


> Went down to the Covent Garden store and they fitted me a catch there and then without charging labour so hopefully won't come off in similar circumstances again! Chap also noticed my suspension had a very soft block so upgraded that for me too which should also help.


They offer great service. Agree on the front bag comments - definitely help make the quick-steering more stable.


----------



## Crankarm (23 Oct 2014)

I never had a problem with them folding with or without the front pannier, riding standing up or sitting down. It must be the OP's riding style.

However I have fitted a hinge catch back in the summer as it was difficult pushing and lifting the bike up over the kerb when you have got off it in the road, only reason I fitted one. I also fitted the new brake levers which are miles better than the old crap ones. Next it is new callipers but this will have to wait a bit for more ££££. I also fitted SPDs as soon as I got it, getting rid of the crap pedals, especially the folding one.


----------



## benb (23 Oct 2014)

I borrow my wife's Brompton from time to time.
They are such fun to ride, I'm really jealous.


----------



## jay clock (23 Oct 2014)

I have a newish S3L and that locks fine, and certainly standing up is not an issue. The S bag on the front does help enormously in stability, but overall the bike is a lot twitchier than other bikes. But I love it


----------



## fimm (23 Oct 2014)

It is entirely speculation on my part that a larger (height and/or weight) person might find a Brompton more twitchy. If others disagree, then my speculation would appear to be incorrect. I can only speak from my experience from within the body I have! I know some people really don't like the ride, while others love them.


----------



## benb (23 Oct 2014)

They are twitchy, but that's part of the appeal IMO


----------



## CirrusDesAigles (23 Oct 2014)

It's definitely twitchier IMO but feel more secure now I've had the hinge catch fitted to secure the back wheel. 

Rode it for 6 miles last night from Paddington to Finsbury Park at night and I struggled to be honest, found the hill from Camden to Holloway tough old going (wearing a backpack and felt a lot more in my back than on normal bike but could have been from the bump earlier in the day).

It's handy to get from station to X in central London but I can't see how people do tours on them!


----------



## MacB (23 Oct 2014)

fimm said:


> It is entirely speculation on my part that a larger (height and/or weight) person might find a Brompton more twitchy. If others disagree, then my speculation would appear to be incorrect. I can only speak from my experience from within the body I have! I know some people really don't like the ride, while others love them.



Fair point, I didn't like the ride but I'm large so maybe that made a difference, though I know other tall people that are happy with them.


----------



## jay clock (23 Oct 2014)

CirrusDesAigles said:


> It's definitely twitchier IMO but feel more secure now I've had the hinge catch fitted to secure the back wheel.
> 
> Rode it for 6 miles last night from Paddington to Finsbury Park at night and I struggled to be honest, found the hill from Camden to Holloway tough old going (wearing a backpack and felt a lot more in my back than on normal bike but could have been from the bump earlier in the day).
> 
> It's handy to get from station to X in central London but I can't see how people do tours on them!


I am a fit healthy cyclist but also find the gearing tough. I have a standard 3 speed but I changed the front ring to a 46 from a 50 and it makes all the difference. On the flat I flick between 2 and 3. I can probably do close to 20mph flat out in third. First gear is ok for hills but to be frank even easier would be nice.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Oct 2014)

The off might have been nothing to do with the clip / folding. Could have been wet street furniture. Small wheels and wet road metal / white lines are a pretty poor combo, I've had one spectacular off and a couple of near misses from that.

I find the handingly fine - Stype no front bag - I'm 80kg if thats relevent


----------



## StuartG (26 Oct 2014)

Fitting a catch to a real Brommie is unforgivable sacrilege. It slows the fold by at least 500 nanoseconds ... that is all you need to know.


----------



## Pale Rider (26 Oct 2014)

I'm a bit confused by this thread.

My 2010 Brommie is a standard bike.

It can run with either a locked or swinging rear triangle.

The setting is done by twisting the suspension block, leave it in one position and the rear triangle will flop about, leave it in another and the rear triangle will lock, needing a shove on the latch to release it.

Makes no difference to my genteel riding style, although an unlocked rear triangle is sometimes a nuisance when you are not riding and want to lift the rear of the bike, for example, over a kerb, of if you just want to hoik the back end around to lean the bike against something.


----------



## srw (26 Oct 2014)

Why would you _want_ to lean a Brompton against anything? It has a built-in stand which means you can leave the wall for someone else.


----------



## Pale Rider (27 Oct 2014)

srw said:


> Why would you _want_ to lean a Brompton against anything? It has a built-in stand which means you can leave the wall for someone else.



A Brommie in the back wheel folded under stand position is not stable if there is any weight in the front Brommie bag.

The stand position also relies on a level surface and there being nothing on the rear carrier - conditions which are not always met.

So there are lots of reasons why I might want to lean the bike against the wall, but I've left the best one until last:

Because it's my bike to do with as I like.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Oct 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> I'm a bit confused by this thread.
> 
> My 2010 Brommie is a standard bike. It can run with either a locked or swinging rear triangle.





CirrusDesAigles said:


> It's not a new one sadly, a second one circa* the late 90s*, works fine but may be a death trap!


The locking back end is from about 2009 onwards or so, IIRC.


----------

